# Why cant we bump car ads??



## SAM_TT (Apr 30, 2007)

I was just wondering why we can't bump up the car ads??
or why is there not a seperate section for cars forsale??

its very easy to miss the ads as they quickly move down the pages


----------



## SAM_TT (Apr 30, 2007)

ops i think this is in the wrong section

** mods please can you move**

sorry


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## SAM_TT (Apr 30, 2007)

jampott said:


> bump


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i guess iwas asking for that :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bump as much as you like, mate. Mods and so-called ex-mods are happy enough to do it to their own adverts.


----------



## SAM_TT (Apr 30, 2007)

its not me wanting to bump, but as a buyer i get bored trawling through loads of pages to try and find a car.....

so the mods / ex mods bump hmmm interesting , bet they dont get loads of abusive posts either, when they do it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> Bump as much as you like, mate. Mods and so-called ex-mods are happy enough to do it to their own adverts.


Now I wonder who you could be talking about :wink:


----------



## XIIVVX (Apr 23, 2007)

SAM_TT said:


> ... as a buyer i get bored trawling through loads of pages to try and find a car.....


Seconded.

Either allow bumping for car ads or (please) separate the 'second-hand wheel nuts for sale' ads away from the complete cars.

XIIVVX


----------



## SAM_TT (Apr 30, 2007)

XIIVVX said:


> SAM_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ... as a buyer i get bored trawling through loads of pages to try and find a car.....
> ...


Fantastic  thats 2 onboard they have to listen now !!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd rather see a sep. section for the sale of cars, too - rather that than all those "commercial sponsor" sections, most of which aren't used.


----------

